# Cool concept but bad long term for the bunny



## Devi

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dai...-king-gets-his-own-iron-throne-170502582.html


----------



## MILU

You're right, that can't be good in the long term.. but its funny if only for a day or once in a while. I think they just did it for the publicity.


----------



## MILU

The worst of all is that now I feel a little bad about how I never gave a carrot throne to any of my bunnies... 
But yes.. let's stick with "it's not good for them"! 
The person who made that chair is a good artist!!


----------



## MILU

The worst of all is that now I feel a little bad about how I never gave a carrot throne to any of my bunnies... 
But yes.. let's stick with "it's not good for them"! 
The person who made that chair is a good artist!!


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

The rabbit owner built the whole castle!!
Look at this video: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkpWwnNiGgE[/ame]
Crazy!! 
I think it's a hilarious video


----------

